
A Golang Redirection Service for DNSimple - joeyespo
http://blog.dnsimple.com/a-golang-redirection-service/
======
phasevar
I ran into the same problem with the lack of timeouts on the standard
library's http server. This is probably something that should be updated to
have a reasonable value. Even if that value was 10 or 15 minutes it would keep
more people from falling into this trap.

